

CA College: Student Can't Hand Out Copies Of Constitution On Constitution Day - omarali
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130919/10212524582/california-college-tells-student-he-cant-hand-out-copies-constitution-constitution-day.shtml

======
Raphmedia
I think that only Americans are blind to the fact that they are slowly losing
their constitutional rights while the whole world look in wonder as to what is
going to happen. This pretty much saddens me. Despite its craziness, I quite
like that country.

